# Tesco - no response to complaint.



## Grizzly (11 Sep 2006)

I had an incident in Tesco Merrion Centre where I was overcharged for a product. Despite Tesco having a no quibble guarantee one of the staff members who was working on the reception/information desk refused to acknowledge the overcharging incident despite the fact that I was backed up by a customer.
Anyhow I decided to make a complaint about the staff members attitude and rang Tesco Merrion centre to speak to a manager. No answer to the phone.
I rang customer services in their head office on three occassions. No answer to the phone.
I rang the receiption in Tesco head office to be told by the receptionist that she would email the customer services with my name details etc.
I received a standard response saying that someone would get back to me.  That was 11 days ago and still no response.
Since then I have emailed them three times. Each time I receive the standard reply that someone will get back to me. Nobody ever does.

Does anyone know the direct email address of someone that I can contact in Tesco head office about my complaint? or even someone in the U.K. who might be concerned about their Irish operation.


----------



## legend99 (11 Sep 2006)

Their comment card which guarantees a certain time in which they will respond to you...say within 3 days by email, 7 days by post etc. You know the cards that you are supposed to be able to stick up on their notice board. there was one I saw in Tesco Wilton which was a card complaining about the lack of response to the 2 previous cards the person put up. Doesn't say a lot for customer care.
Personally, I'll call into the centre in question and demand to speak to the most senior person on duty at the time. And be sure to get their name.


----------



## Diddles (11 Sep 2006)

Put complaint into Eircom in March
They came back last week.So 11 days aint bad


----------



## Deirdra (11 Sep 2006)

Grizzly, I know what you mean about Merrion Centre, it's either very good or awful. I too phoned the head office and left a message with a complaint, but someone did call me 2 days later.

Could you fax (16 point bold type) or post your complaint? Or drive onto Superquinn in Blackrock in future? I gave up on the Merrion centre - just too depressing.


----------



## tigra (11 Sep 2006)

Would you not just make a complaint to Comsumer Affairs so that they get a slap on the wrist?


----------



## Humpback (11 Sep 2006)

tigra said:


> Would you not just make a complaint to Comsumer Affairs so that they get a slap on the wrist?


 
From what the OP has said, TESCO haven't done anything wrong.


----------



## valc (11 Sep 2006)

From past experience with another company, I find the best policy is to send a letter directly addressed to the Customer Services Manager or the Chief Exec. Tends to ensure a prompt response.

valc


----------



## Grizzly (11 Sep 2006)

Someone in Tesco must read AAM. They phoned me this afternoon. Apparently the person that deals with emails was "away" since last week. Strange how there was nobody available to stand in for that person while they were away. Problem not yet resolved though.


----------



## DrMoriarty (11 Sep 2006)

Hopefully the "person who deals with answering the 'phone" will be back soon, too!


----------



## AlastairSC (13 Sep 2006)

DOn't agree with sending a fax in 16-point type. Much better to write in 8-point size. After all, every little helps...


----------

